# Greasy Neighbor Caught In The Act



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

I had to vent to someone. My words would fall on deaf ears if I brought this up to anyone else.

I just caught my POS neighbor dumping cooking grease over our shared backyard fence, with his intention to "kill a tree" growing on my property. I just happened to be taking pictures of gray leaf spot for you guys when I see his arm and can of grease come over the privacy fence.

Internally, it's not that big of a deal because:

1. I use the area to toss a lot of downed limbs I find pre mow or if I dont want to bundle right then. I'm a spontaneous pruner when I sit out on the back porch and see a odd limb.

2. The "tree" he was "attempting" to kill was already dead. Idiot! Red Tip Photinia that got disease about 3 years ago and eventually died.

...but it's the principle and F that guy. Stay on your side of the fence and don't cross the line.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Oh wow.


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

What a jerk!

Actually I have some other words to describe him, but I'm still new to the forum and am not clear on the policy around excessive swearing.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Have you already talked with him about what he did?


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> Have you already talked with him about what he did?


In writing...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Carlson We try to keep it family friendly. If it is a word you dont want your kid to use, then it is probably best to avoid it.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> Have you already talked with him about what he did?


I walked strait towards him after he pulled his arm back and confronted him through the fence. As much as i wanted to knock his teeth out, I gave him the "Disappointed in you. Your actions are shameful. You know what you did is wrong. Never do something like this again." talk.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

@Stellar P what did he say back to you?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I wouldn't think that he was trying to kill the tree....a few cans of grease certainly wouldn't do that. I bet he was just being a jerk and dumped it because he didn't want to deal with it himself.

If I was trying to kill a tree, I wouldn't be using grease.....

Hate to hear that your neighbor did that, some people just don't have any respect for others.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> @Stellar P what did he say back to you?


He just made a few excuses about what he did and kept trying to steer the conversation on splitting the cost of a new fence. We talked for about 5 minutes and I ripped into him pretty hard the first minute.



Gilley11 said:


> I wouldn't think that he was trying to kill the tree....a few cans of grease certainly wouldn't do that. I bet he was just being a jerk and dumped it because he didn't want to deal with it himself.
> 
> If I was trying to kill a tree, I wouldn't be using grease.....
> 
> Hate to hear that your neighbor did that, some people just don't have any respect for others.


Yeah I called him out on that by pointing out the obvious. I was very shocked by it. Guy has been my neighbor for 20 years. Something I'd expect from his high school kids and not him. I definitely see him in a new light now.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

"...integrity is what you do when you think no one is looking..." or something like that.

I feel for you! Sorry your neighbor isn't who you thought they were.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Time for a taller fence.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

LOL, if you do what I did, don't do it where I did.

I gave a mouthy neighbor a left to the nose (juuuuust enough to stun him, which it did) and a right (purposely) square on his left ear. He got the message.

My screwup? I did it right in front of the paint desk in our local Lowe's home improvement store on a crowded summer evening, 2018. The next day I discovered they had no video of the incident. My wife didn't talk to me for 24-hours but, I'd do it again in a NY minute.

I really don't want to spend a lot of time thinking about what I'd do to your neighbor if I caught him dumping grease anywhere across my property line.

Let's just say I'd make a hobby out such a person, for a good long while!


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

When spraying weeds next. Spray some "EXTRA" in-between the fence pailings.

When the neighbor complains. Say it must have been the excess cooking oil.


----------



## engineear (May 13, 2020)

You did the right thing. Now, if you would've shouted out his first, middle and last name, like mom did when you were growing up, his spine would've stiffened, looked over his shoulder for her and legs turned to jelly knowing he was caught!

Life's to short, ignore him and move on...but find out his middle name.


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

Was he pouring the grease on the limbs in that corner? That seems like an extreme fire hazard, especially if it was intentional.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

That was my thought @BobRoss - "it was a happy little tree, right there. And those were happy little branches right there, too."


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> That was my thought @BobRoss - "it was a happy little tree, right there. And those were happy little branches right there, too."


I can't stand how this forum does not have a like button. I don't think I will ever get over it. lol


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

440mag said:


> LOL, if you do what I did, don't do it where I did.
> 
> I gave a mouthy neighbor a left to the nose (juuuuust enough to stun him, which it did) and a right (purposely) square on his left ear. He got the message.
> 
> ...


Don't make that a habit next person could be owning that 440 magnum next time


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

M32075 said:


> Don't make that a habit next person could be owning that 440 magnum next time


 :nod: :thumbup: YOU ... ARE ... SO ... RIGHT ... ABOUT THAT! And which was the main reason my loving wife was so upset with me (and rightfully so).

Before we moved way out into the SNC woods where we are now, on a real nice little lake, etc., I had a real piece of work / loser neighbor right behind me in Southern MD so, I can honestly say, *MY HEART GOES OUT TO ANYONE WITH DIFFICULT NEIGHBORS*. Ugh. Life is too darn short as it is!


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Anything bad ever come from the grease being put down @Stellar P ?


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

krusej23 said:


> Anything bad ever come from the grease being put down @Stellar P ?


No. He got it on the pile of cuttings I had stacked up in the corner, and on his fence. I'd have to bundle & move those branches to the curb to see if something made it's way down there. I'm not worried about cooking oil getting down to the soil. I'm more upset on the principle of dumping over your own property line, and how he tried to justify it when being caught.

That area wasnt in any prime condition before, so its not like I'd be able to notice any negative side effects on the turf.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

I would not easily dismiss this. Someone who goes out of their way to cause destruction, when confronted does immediately apologize, is someone who is likely engaged in other deviant acts.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

engineear said:


> You did the right thing. Now, if you would've shouted out his first, middle and last name, like mom did when you were growing up, his spine would've stiffened, looked over his shoulder for her and legs turned to jelly knowing he was caught!
> 
> Life's to short, ignore him and move on...but find out his middle name.


That's hilarious :lol: I have a two year old so I probably would've instinctively done a speed walk to the fence while yelling "Ahhhh!! No Sir...Nooo Sir!!"


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Bermuda_Triangle said:


> I would not easily dismiss this. Someone who goes out of their way to cause destruction, when confronted does immediately apologize, is someone who is likely engaged in other deviant acts.


Don't worry. I've got my eye on him now. Seems like a pretty strait edge guy that was just being lazy AF and selfish, but he's already shown his true face. I'm thinking about cutting down the tree that shades part of his deck...which I know he likes...muuuhahahahaha. 
:twisted: It's a POS sugerberry tree that took off 5 or so years ago. I might need the extra sun for a "Bermuda Experiment" or something.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Stellar P said:


> I'm thinking about cutting down the tree that shades part of his deck...which I know he likes...muuuhahahahaha.
> :twisted: It's a POS sugerberry tree that took off 5 or so years ago. I might need the extra sun for a "Bermuda Experiment" or something.


Or just trim the side of the trees that shades his deck. 

Kudos for handling it well. I can get over people being jerks. But, unapologetic jerks would set me off.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Anyone got suggestions for a game camera?
Caught my POS neighbor, again, dumping grease over the fense.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Dumping grease over the fence? Lol that's so bizarre! Never heard that one. Yeah I would def get a camera set up.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Bizarre! Have you spoken to them?


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Campark T80 has been nice. I know it has wifi as well, although we don't utilize it. For your situation could be a nice fit. 0.3 sec trigger, high res.

Might be worth reaching out to [email protected] at Montgomery County Environmental Health Services and seeing if there's anything they'd recommend for the illegal dumping going on.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

bump


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@Stellar P i feel you have no choice but to fight this guy. Unless one of you move that's where it's headed. He's testing you again. I'm kidding of course...


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I have frequently found my neighbors to be ignorant about simple matters such as kitchen grease disposal. The puzzle is why he is doing this. I would give the guy a sealable disposable container; tell him to put his grease in it and throw it away with the household garbage. My 2 cents. Sorry you are dealing with this.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Lust4Lawn said:


> Bizarre! Have you spoken to them?


Yes. He was under the impression that it was ok to try and kill the tree with this method. Not sure how he got that impression from our last conversation. I made sure to not leave any room for misinterpretation on this visit. He admitted that he wanted the tree dead because supposedly its roots were busting up the concrete along side his pool.

@Grass Clippins He don't want to catch these hands!


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

mowww said:


> Campark T80 has been nice. I know it has wifi as well, although we don't utilize it. For your situation could be a nice fit. 0.3 sec trigger, high res.
> 
> Might be worth reaching out to Scott.Nich[email protected] at Montgomery County Environmental Health Services and seeing if there's anything they'd recommend for the illegal dumping going on.


Definetly going to look into the MoCo Environmental Health Services. Thanks for the game cam suggestion.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Really sorry you have to deal with this. The question I have is: how many times has he done this that you haven't seen? If he's done it twice, chances are he's done this several other times too.

I'm not a lawyer, but this seems like intentional destruction of property. Not sure what the US law is, but in Canada, Criminal Mischeif is defined as "the deliberate destruction or damage of property."

Even if he hasn't done any lasting damage to your property, this is a very serious issue.


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

No way! I can't believe he did it again after being caught the first time!


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

I own this Campark and it works very well.

https://www.amazon.com/Campark-Wate...LCD+42pcs&qid=1615602631&s=electronics&sr=1-1


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> I own this Campark and it works very well.


Nice. I'll check it out. Thanks for the reccomendation.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

White94RX said:


> No way! I can't believe he did it again after being caught the first time!


I was floored too. He tried to play dumb and say he understood our last conversation differently. I was shocked at how he was deliberately trying to manipulate. I had to pause and get my mind in the right spot to keep my narrative on path. Legal and local regulatory actions will be taken the next time this happens.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

You should go to Wally world and pickup a super soaker and all the fox pee they have. Start squirting it over the fence at night.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

This sounds like the start of an episode of Fear Thy Neighbor on ID network.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Have the hose ready for him next time you see him.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

SodFace said:


> Have the hose ready for him next time you see him.


Turns nozzle to jet with conviction.


----------



## jmarie6212 (3 mo ago)

Ware said:


> Oh wow.


I know how you feel. I googled how would you feel if your neighbor poured cooking grease over the banister of our shared deck into my lantana bed and gravel walkway. i rang her door bell to ask why. When she came out she denied pouring it on the beds and walkway pointing in the opposite direction. Says she didn't mean to. But why pour grease onto the garden area in the FRONT of your townhome. I have put up with her dog pooping on the garden mulch and not cleaning it up. She has thrown rotten fruit and vegetables onto the walkway. When she had some work done at her house the crew left piles of sawdust on the walkway (the walkway I made). Grout on the step railings. I never complained. Now GREASE!!!!! Splattered all over my lantana, rocks, mulch. I told her I do my best to make the front of our joined townhomes look nice. I told her if there was something you didn't like, ask me to move it. don't throw grease on it. I even tolerated her complaining that my beautiful berry bush was hanging too close to her ONE humming bird feeder. So I trimmed it back.

I am in the I have had it mode. I moved all my pots, welcome mat, garden flag, any item I used to make the walk up to our shared deck more inviting. Moved it all to my back patio. I am sick of caring what it looks like and then being hurt by the stupidity of others. thank you garden forum


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

@Stellar P I'm sure I can't be the only one curious if this ever happened again after being caught the second time. Some people I tell ya


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Allan-00 said:


> @Stellar P I'm sure I can't be the only one curious if this ever happened again after being caught the second time. Some people I tell ya


We moved at the beginning of the year, so he's someone else's problem now. Good riddance!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Stellar P said:


> We moved at the beginning of the year, so he's someone else's problem now. Good riddance!


Sounds like the solution that we took this May. Our last neighbor was terrible!


----------

